# Openarena installation sucessful but....



## airmanmatthew (Feb 21, 2010)

I installed openarena from ports, and it said the installation was successful, but this happens.


> openarena
> /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libvorbisfile.so.6" not found, required by "openarena"



How do I get libvorbisfile.so.6?

Sorry if this question is very n00b, but I already rtfm and googled it, and found nothing. Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 22, 2010)

/usr/ports/audio/libvorbis
upgrade that port maybe, then try again...

though a slight chance (very slight) you
have non-default options configured for the
openarena port that might figure in the matter.


----------



## airmanmatthew (Feb 22, 2010)

I installed it, but I'm still getting the same error. Any idea on how to change the options for openarena?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

[cmd=]pkg_delete -f openarena\* &&  cd /usr/ports/games/openarena && make rmconfig && make install clean[/cmd]

This will bring up the options screen in its default state, and after accepting these it will build and install.

I don't think that's the problem, because libvorbis is a build dependency.


```
[/usr/ports/games/openarena]# make build-depends-list
/usr/ports/archivers/unzip
/usr/ports/audio/[B][B]libvorbis[/B][/B]
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/graphics/libGLU
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
/usr/ports/x11/libXxf86dga
```

So libvorbis should be installed, and the lib should be at /usr/local/lib/libvorbisfile.so.6.


----------



## airmanmatthew (Feb 23, 2010)

I went to /usr/local/lib, and I typed ls
libvorbisfile.so.6 is in there.

I also tried what DutchDaemon said about getting to the options screen, but I'm still getting the same error. Any other ideas?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 23, 2010)

```
ldd `which openarenaded`
ldd `which openarena`
ldd `which openarena-smp`
```
the ldd command will not do any good if those
are text files rather than binaries. In which
case you should check them to see if the
binary actual names exist .
Check for "not founds"


----------



## airmanmatthew (Feb 23, 2010)

libvorbisfile.so.6 => not found (0x0)
libogg.so.6 => not found (0x0)

Those are all the "not founds".

It seems as though we are close to a solution (I hope).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2010)

Do they show up in [cmd=]ldconfig -r | grep -E '(libvorbisfile.so.6|libogg.so.6)'[/cmd]?

If not, run [cmd=]ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib[/cmd] and try again.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd guess (51 percent
chance of being 
helpful) ... rebuild libogg, then libvorbis,
then run the ldd tests again.


----------



## airmanmatthew (Feb 23, 2010)

DutchDaemon:
They do show up after the command you told me.
Typing this:

```
ldconfig -r | grep -E '(libvorbisfile.so.6|libogg.so.6)'
```

Gives me this:

```
97:-lvorbisfile.6 => /usr/local/lib/libvorbisfile.so.6
150:-logg.6 => /usr/local/lib/libogg.so.6
```

jb_fvwm:
I'm still getting 

```
libvorbisfile.so.6 => not found (0x0)
libogg.so.6 => not found (0x0)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2010)

Try a [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/ldconfig restart[/cmd]?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh, and please leave the colours and fonts alone ..


----------



## airmanmatthew (Feb 23, 2010)

doing this

```
/etc/rc.d/ldconfig restart
```

gives this

```
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib
a.out ldconfig path: /usr/lib/aout /usr/lib/compat/aout
```

Still get the "not founds" after the ldd, and still get the error when trying to open openarena.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, all I can advise you now is to reinstall libvorbis and libogg *recursively* (i.e. including everything depending on it).

With portupgrade:
[cmd=]portupgrade -rf libvorbis\* libogg\*[/cmd]

With portmaster:
[cmd=]portmaster -Rr libvorbis\* libogg\*[/cmd]


----------

